# Are Silky handsaws that much better than corona's?



## cvcook (Jan 13, 2011)

I've been using Corona's because Silkys aren't sold locally, so are they worth being twice the price of the corona?


----------



## atlarborist (Jan 13, 2011)

Absolutely.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am on my second Silky right now. I would say they are better but it's not the difference between night and day.

Though personally I had not previously used corona's but the typical 15-20$ saws you find at lawnmower shops.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, but like he said, not a huge diff, silky also has an issue with blade strength, they are very brittle and will snap if side pressure is added while cutting, I have always used ARS Razor's, which, IMO, are just as good, if not better. Silkys handle is great, very good grip, I still dont know what I think of the scabbard. I prefer the leather I think over the plastic, as the leather scabbards are easier to slide it back in when you are in a strange position, where as the Silky, you almost have to be straight up to get it in (hear it comes, the comments!) I also do not like that little quick connect on the silkys, can be triggered by out side pressure( a twig on one side, hip on the other), and the whole things drops. Performance other wise, Silkys are very nice, I have a couple Zubats, VERY SHARP! But think you get the same thing with a corona, and a little cheaper too!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 14, 2011)

I would say so, personally have not found anything equal to the Silky's. Bit steeper on price side, but they work..

Are they twice as good.. not sure. But definitely a very significant difference.


----------



## AT sawyer (Jan 14, 2011)

*Silky Sugoi*

I wouldn't say my Sugoi was 100% better than a similiar-sized Corona, but it is an overall better saw. The Sugoi has a hooked tip with a chisel-edged cutter that's a real time saver when trying to remove vines and other unsupported vegetation with one hand. Cuts 'em quick without tangling the saw.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Jan 14, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> I would say so, personally have not found anything equal to the Silky's. Bit steeper on price side, but they work..
> 
> Are they twice as good.. not sure. But definitely a very significant difference.


 
Overall Silky makes the best quality handsaws, but not necessarily the best value. Prices going up again in March which I think will hurt sales, and I sell (sold) alot of them. 

Has anyone one tried Samurai handsaws ?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 14, 2011)

Bought a Corona about two years ago after I left my Silky in Medford, and needed a saw right away.

The Corona was not built as well. And the teeth don't cut the same the entire length of the blade, the teeth closest to the grip of the handsaw handle are more aggressive, so much so I could barely get a pull started. 

That means that Corona, that particular saw, had to be learned, versus just put to use like the Silky.


----------



## deevo (Jan 14, 2011)

PinnaclePete said:


> Overall Silky makes the best quality handsaws, but not necessarily the best value. Prices going up again in March which I think will hurt sales, and I sell (sold) alot of them.
> 
> Has anyone one tried Samurai handsaws ?


 
I've bought a couple of them from Baileys....they are pretty good saws for the price.


----------



## Arbor Vision (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a couple different coronas and one silky substance and haven't used the coronary since I got the zubat.......3 years ago.


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 15, 2011)

I dumped my Zubat and Ibuki 4 years ago. I have used Samurai's ever since and like it a lot better. Blades last a lot longer to me.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes!!

We used to use the Coronas for pruning and they were good for most of a season, but quite often would simply quit cutting worth a damn halfway through.
Cheap enough though.

The Silkys are faster cutting by a good margin, don't bind as easily(Vertical Blueberry canes), and stay usable sharp for what seems twice as long.

The stupid little "Pocket Boy" folding jobby has become the "go to" for us as a GP saw during winter pruning, as it is handy as hell, and cuts as well for our use as the fixed Gomtoro that sits in the Barn. 

Try one, you'll be hooked.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## climberjones (Jan 15, 2011)

cvcook said:


> I've been using Corona's because Silkys aren't sold locally, so are they worth being twice the price of the corona?


 
Oh yeah!


----------



## alpineman (Jan 15, 2011)

*Went Silky...never went back!*

Its difficult to even compare a silky to a corona. Kind of like honda vs. bmw! I don't mind the price as I can usually get close to a year out of one. I have broken several blades but that was my fault. You can't expect a hand saw to not break if you pull it sideways during the cut! I would rather have it break than bend because a bent blade is even worse. You don't want to justify buying a new one and then you end up just using the bent one for God knows how long even though it sucks.


----------



## ATH (Jan 15, 2011)

PinnaclePete said:


> Has anyone one tried Samurai handsaws ?


 
They start good, but get dull much more quickly than Silky.

To the original question, I definately think the Silky saws are worth it.


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 15, 2011)

I strongly disagree. Silky blades get dull far more quickly to me. I used to get only about 2 months of good cutting out Silky's, I can get 4-5 months out of the Samurai.


----------



## flushcut (Jan 16, 2011)

Koa Man said:


> I strongly disagree. Silky blades get dull far more quickly to me. I used to get only about 2 months of good cutting out Silky's, I can get 4-5 months out of the Samurai.


 
I think it is a difference in wood type. I have to say yes they do last longer than Corona and are better built. I love my Ibuki for removals and the Zubat for everything else.


----------



## climberjones (Jan 16, 2011)

Koa Man said:


> I strongly disagree. Silky blades get dull far more quickly to me. I used to get only about 2 months of good cutting out Silky's, I can get 4-5 months out of the Samurai.


 
YOU must be cutting some wicked sh...t !


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 16, 2011)

Koa Man said:


> I strongly disagree. Silky blades get dull far more quickly to me. I used to get only about 2 months of good cutting out Silky's, I can get 4-5 months out of the Samurai.




You cutting lots of acidic stuff, or just swear off the chainsaws altogether? LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ATH (Jan 16, 2011)

Koa Man said:


> I strongly disagree. Silky blades get dull far more quickly to me. I used to get only about 2 months of good cutting out Silky's, I can get 4-5 months out of the Samurai.


I have only one Samurai and it dulled much more quickly than any of the Silkys I have. Maybe wood type, maybe I got a bad saw?


----------



## PinnaclePete (Jan 16, 2011)

ATH said:


> I have only one Samurai and it dulled much more quickly than any of the Silkys I have. Maybe wood type, maybe I got a bad saw?


 
Yeah it always depends on type of wood and length of use. But is Silky's price increases (7-10%) in March decrease it's "value". I love my Zubat, but I can buy an Ichiban and an extra blade for the new Zubat price. To me they cut and last the same, and I like the Ichiban handle, the feel when cutting seems more comfortable.

As a dealer, it's getting harder to justify keeping the $$$ Silkys in stock. Just asking.


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 16, 2011)

Samurais have two blades available. One is twice the price of the other, but still costs less than Silky. As you can imagine, if you buy the cheaper blade, it will not last as long as the more expensive one. Kind of like the difference between buying a 192 and a 200. One is twice as much as the other but you get more than twice the performance.

In contrast to the mainland US, which has a lot of removals, in Hawaii most of the tree work is pruning. 90% of what I do is pruning and a gallon of 2 cycle gas will often last me two weeks. I use handsaws a lot. Sometimes we go a whole week without starting a chainsaw. A lot of my maintenance pruning involves cutting stuff 1-1.5 inches in dia. and I am not carrying a chainsaw in the tree for that.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Jan 17, 2011)

*hand saw*

Silky will bend or feels flimsy. Corona can be more manhandled without the bend. I use Corona 90% of the time.


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 18, 2011)

I used coronas for years, mostly because of the price, then I was interduced to the Samurai brand of saws. I hardly carry a gas trimming saw anymore(unless there are some bigger then 4 in cuts anticipated) but they do seem to dull after a month or two of everyday use.(still longer then Corona's)
I have been wondering my self if the silkys are worth the price.
Has anyone used the Silky Ibuki that can be resharped? They sell a special file for it and it must obviously be made of a milder steel, but being able to resharpen it would justify the price tag. 
l


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Jan 18, 2011)

I use Coronas. I go through 1-2 a year, but I think Silky's are a rip-off. FWIW, my Sugoi sits in my garage. I never liked it and found the Corona cut faster. I'm about to order the new 13" Corona QuickSaw. At around $45, it's getting up in price, but I want to see if it's as good as they say. I may just order the smaller, 7" folding saw with the same, new blade features. It's around $25. On the subject of Silky prices, I've been using the thinner Fanno's, at around $13, in my Hayauchi poles, but I think I'm going to try the thicker ones, next. At $18 vs. $65, I can't see myself popping for the Hayauchi replacement blades. Since I have a drill press that lets me put holes where I need them, I can make any blade work, usually. As a lefty, I may be dealing with other issues when it comes to saw tooth configurations. Not sure of that.


----------



## ATH (Jan 20, 2011)

Koa Man said:


> Samurais have two blades available. One is twice the price of the other, but still costs less than Silky.....
> 
> In contrast to the mainland US, which has a lot of removals, in Hawaii most of the tree work is pruning. 90% of what I do is pruning and a gallon of 2 cycle gas will often last me two weeks. I use handsaws a lot. Sometimes we go a whole week without starting a chainsaw. A lot of my maintenance pruning involves cutting stuff 1-1.5 inches in dia. and I am not carrying a chainsaw in the tree for that.


I had only seen the Samurai Ichiban previously (that is the one I have), you made me go check Bailey's again... Maybe I missed it, maybe it wasn't there a couple of years ago when I last looked, but they do have a Samurai Sumo for $50. I guess maybe I'll have to give it another try.

And, I am in the same work-type you describe. I prefer the pruning work because I feel we capture that market better than we do removals. I probably use the chainsaw on less than 30% of our jobs. Point being...the best saw is worth a few dollars more, but if $50 is as good as $80, I'll spend the $50!!!

I'm not looking to ditch Silky by any means, but if others can match the quality for a lower price I'd be crazy to not keep my options open.


----------

